# Designing a wall-hung Tool Cabinet in SU



## Good Surname or what ? (29 Sep 2006)

I NEED a wall-hung tool cabinet. Not just want but NEED. So here are my intial designs in SU. I'd welcome any criticism because it's a lot of work and I'd like it to last. I've plagiarised as much as I can 8) (acknowledgments below). I've got no way of posting the SU file. But happy to email to anyone who pms.

Main cabinet will be 1100mm wide by 1000mm high by 250mm deep (external measurements and coincidently the same as John Lloyd's in F&C  ).

It will be constructed in 19mm solid beech (I got quite a lot very cheap at the Interesting Timbers auction. So despite there being a lot of wormy bits and a bit of rot there is plenty of good timber at a very good price. Got quite a lot of >250mm wide stuff that is close to quarter sawn so hopefully it will be stable enough to use as is.) 

The top and bottom will be dovetailed to the sides (good hand dovetailing practice). *Any thoughts on relative pin/tail size for a 250mm wide board?*

The doors will be a 100mm deep box and I hope to copy Iain Dalziel's idea of a frame and panel front mitred into the box. I'll hang the doors with Soss hinges. *How should I lock it ? :? *

The whole thing will hang on a cleat. I've toyed with the idea of building the cleat into the cabinet but am now thinking of making the top 275mm deep and screwing the cleat through the top and also to a block mounted in the cabinet from which I'll hinge the plane tray. I hope that makes sense and you can see what I mean in the 3rd image below. The grey bit is the bit of cleat that's screwed to the wall. I've never done this before so not sure of good dimensions for a cleat to support this sort of weight. Guess I could put one at the bottom too.

The plane tray will be 12mm ply as will the back.

I'd also like to add some drawers between the horizontal dividers below the plane tray

















Feel free to express concerns, criticisms .... I can take it.


----------



## garywayne (30 Sep 2006)

Hi Phil.

I don't know how detailed your drawing is, but I fail to see how you are going to hold your planes on the tray. Also, have you thought of utilising the space behind the plane tray.

Regarding the dovetails, it really is a personal thing. Personally I think you should not make the tails to big. Some people do big tails as a shortcut. Try drawing them out, and see what is pleasing to you, and how much work you want to do. If you are using the cabinet as practice, try doing a Hounds tooth dovetail.

What ever you do, I'm sure you will do a great gob.


----------



## Paul Chapman (30 Sep 2006)

Hi Phil,

I thought there were some great ideas in this thread about MarcW's tool storage - might give you a few ideas :wink: 

https://www.ukworkshop.co.uk/forums/view ... sc&start=0

Paul


----------



## Good Surname or what ? (1 Oct 2006)

Gary,

The plane tray sits at 17 degrees from vertical. I'll edge the ply with beech all around and then add beech dividers between the planes. Chris Becksvoort's version in FWW Tols & Shops 2001 is nice.

I'll look at hinging the tray at the top so I can lift it and get behind to store stuff. Not sure I'll go as far as Iain D with his gas struts but who knows. 

Houndstooth dovetails... mmm - but it would be good practice.

Paul - Thanks I'd forgotten about MarcW's. Great chisel storage.

cheers
Phil


----------



## Good Surname or what ? (5 Oct 2006)

I've already learned so much from DaveR's tutorial that I scrapped my previous effort and started again. Complete with dovetails, mitred corners, tapered sliding dovetails for shelves, frame and panel door fronts mitred onto the door box (thanks to Iain Dalziel for the example) ....

Now the challenge is building it well!


----------



## John McM (5 Oct 2006)

Phil,

It looks great, if I ever finish my rocking horse I fancy building one myself. I can't get over SU, it really is amazing (well it is with Daves help.) Would love to see piccies of the finished thing.
John McM[/img]


----------



## Good Surname or what ? (2 May 2007)

Well, the build has started.

https://www.ukworkshop.co.uk/forums/viewtopic.php?p=182179#182179


----------

